#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Дзен-центр в Омске

## Николай Г.

Начал работу Омский дзен-центр российской сангхи учеников дзен мастера Сандо-Кайсена,
по адресу: г. Омск, пр. Мира, 46 (Химиков, 2), кв. 7

Регулярные практики дзадзен проводятся:
вторник - 19.30,
суббота - 10.30,
воскресенье - 18.00.
(каждое утро в 7.30, пожалуйста согласуйте своё участие с организаторами).

Приглашаем всех!

Контакты: Владимир Супонинский
Страница в ВКонтакте:http://vk.com/zen_v_omske 
Профиль в ВКонтакте: Vladimir Suponinsky 
тел. +79139794345
supoticekina@gmail.com

----------

Aion (18.04.2014), Ersh (18.04.2014), Ho Shim (20.04.2014), Алик (18.04.2014), Эделизи (18.04.2014), Юань Дин (27.04.2014)

----------


## Николай Г.

Уточнение по расписанию:
вторник - 19.30,
четверг - 19.30,
суббота - 10.30,
воскресенье - 18.00.
(7.30 - понедельник, среда и пятница)

----------

